# Deutsches Latex in Gentoo?

## ichbinsisyphos

Wo krieg ich die Babel-files für ngerman in Gentoo her?

Ist da etwas für eine automatisierte Installation vorgesehen oder muss ich das von Hand machen?

Woher? Wohin? Und so ...

----------

## rc

Hi,

Du suchst wahrscheinlich "dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman".

```

eddie rc # equery belongs /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/babel/ngermanb.sty

 * Searching for /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/babel/ngermanb.sty ... 

dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r2 (/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/babel/ngermanb.sty)

eddie rc # equery belongs /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/german/ngerman.sty

 * Searching for /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/german/ngerman.sty ... 

dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman-2008 (/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/german/ngerman.sty)

```

Gruß

rc

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Ja genau, danke.

----------

## mv

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Wo krieg ich die Babel-files für ngerman in Gentoo her?

 

Wenn Du tatsaechlich langgerman gesucht hast, dann hast Du nicht die Babel-Files fuer ngerman gesucht sondern das ngerman-Paket.

Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, wenngleich sie fast die selbe Funktionalitaet liefern. Der Hauptunterschied ist, dass Du die Sprache fuer babel mit 

```
\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
```

 einschaltest, waehrend Du das ngerman-Paket mit 

```
\usepackage{ngerman}
```

 aktivierst. Im Zweifelsfall wuerde ich zu Ersterem raten, denn wie Du bereits festgestellt hast, ist das babel-Paket bei jeder TeX-Installation dabei, waehrend das ngerman-Paket u.U. erst noch installiert werden muss - vor allem, wenn Du vorhast, die Files mit jemandem im Ausland auszutauschen, kann das ein unangenehmer Punkt sein.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Ich versteh nicht. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden? Die werden doch nicht die selbe Funktionalität auf zwei unterschiedliche Wege zur Verfügung stellen, besonders wenn eine standardmässig in der Distribution dabei ist.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Also was ist?

Angeblich war german.sty eine Art Selbsthilfe der deutschsprachigen Benutzer zu Beginn und babel später die offizielle Erweiterung für die gesamte Fremdsprachenproblematik.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Worttrennung ausgesprochen idiotisch ist. Ist die bei beiden Paketen gleich?

----------

## mv

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Also was ist?
> 
> Angeblich war german.sty eine Art Selbsthilfe der deutschsprachigen Benutzer zu Beginn und babel später die offizielle Erweiterung für die gesamte Fremdsprachenproblematik.

 

Ja, so ist es wohl. [n]german.sty und babel stammen halt von verschiedenen Autoren, auch wenn babel wohl so ziemlich die gesamte Bedienung von [n]german.sty übernommen hat - es gibt wohl ein paar Features die nur [n]german hat und auch umgekehrt, aber die Unterschiede sind marginal. Eine Standard-LaTeX-Installation muss aber nur babel haben.

 *Quote:*   

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Worttrennung ausgesprochen idiotisch ist. Ist die bei beiden Paketen gleich?

 

Beide Pakete schalten nur die Worttrennung ein. Diese entspricht aber den Regeln der deutschen Sprache. Wenn bei Dir Worte mit Umlauten nicht getrennt werden, überprüfe mal, ob Du das richtige Input- und Output-Encoding gesetzt hast - das ist ein beliebter Fehler. Näheres dazu erfährst Du mit 

```
texdoc de-tex-faq
```

 insbesondere 5.3.2 Warum trennt (La)TeX Worte mit Umlauten nicht oder nicht korrekt?

Worte mit Bindestrichen werden nur am Bindstrich getrennt, außer Du gibt diesen als "= ein (was zwar setzerisch nicht empfohlen wird, im Deutschen wegen der langen Worte aber zuweilen notwendig ist). Ebenso kannst Du die "ck und "ll-Ausnahmen und Ähnliches in seltenen Fällen extra spezifizieren. Näheres dazu erfährst Du mit 

```
texdoc babel
```

 (unter German Language) auf Englisch für babel oder mit 

```
texdoc gerdoc
```

 auf Deutsch für das [n]german-Paket. Wie gesagt: Das meiste in diesen beiden Anleitungen ist identisch, die Unterschiede sind jeweils ein paar marginale Features.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Nein mit Umlauten hab ich keine Probleme.

Was hälst du von "jew-eilige"? Ausserdem wärs mir lieber, wenn zusammengesetzte Wörter wenn möglich an der Verbindungsstelle getrennt werden, wie z.B. "Abbruchbedin-gung" bevorzugt nach "Abbruch-", "Unterteilun-gen" nach "Unter-", etc.

----------

## mv

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Was hälst du von "jew-eilige"?

 

Gerade ausprobiert: Mit \usepackage[ngerman]{babel} liefert mir \showhyphens: je-wei-li-ge

Vielleicht wird bei Dir ein Paket geladen, das die Trennmuster wieder auf Englisch setzt? Dort ist tatsächlich nur "jew-eilige" vorhanden.

Mach doch mal ein Minimaldokument, bei dem es nicht geht...

 *Quote:*   

> Ausserdem wärs mir lieber, wenn zusammengesetzte Wörter wenn möglich an der Verbindungsstelle getrennt werden

 

Ob der Algorithmus da verschiedene Penalties implementiert hat, weiß ich nicht. Es dürfte auch schwer sein, solche Stellen anhand universeller Regeln zu identifizieren. Zudem dürfte bei den typischerweise langen deutschen Wörtern die Penalties nur wenig Einfluss haben, da TeX es schon schwer genug hat, überhaupt irgendwelche Trennstellen zu finden, die setzerisch noch akzeptabel sind - schließlich will man ja nicht eine Satzqualität auf dem niedrigen Level eines Word-Dokuments haben...

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Ich glaub ich hab das Problem.

```
Package babel Warning: No hyphenation patterns were loaded for

(babel)                the language `ngerman'

(babel)                I will use the patterns loaded for \language=0 instead.
```

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Hast du eine Ahnung, warum die "german hyphenation patterns" nicht geladen werden? Ich find nix.

Ausserdem ... ist jetzt etwas offtopic, aber ... was nimmst du zum Ändern der margins, das geometry package? Da ist standardmässig sehr wenig Platz auf einer Seite, besonders wenn ich größere Bilder einbinden will. Gibts da was, das man nur auf einzelne Seiten anwenden kann?

----------

## mastacloak

Hattest Du vorher noch eine alte tetex-Installation drauf? Ggf. solltest Du dann mal einen Blick ins http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/tex/texlive-migration-guide.xml werfen. Interessant ist dort außerdem der letzte Abschnitt.

Mit

```
kpsewhich language.dat
```

kannst Du feststellen, welche language.dat von latex benutzt wird.

Wenn Du mal in die ausgegebene Datei reinschaust, solltest Du am Ende der Datei u.a. folgende Einträge vorfinden:

```
german-x-2008-06-18 dehypht-x-2008-06-18.tex

=german-x-latest

ngerman-x-2008-06-18 dehyphn-x-2008-06-18.tex

=ngerman-x-latest

german loadhyph-de-1901.tex

ngerman loadhyph-de-1996.tex

```

Zu Deiner zweiten Frage: Ich meine, dass sich eine seitenweise Änderung der Ränder/Abstände nicht vorteilhaft auf das Erscheinungsbild des Gesamtdokuments auswirkt. Dann solltest Du gleich den Satzspiegel des Gesamtdokuments verändern. Einfach geht das in den koma-script-Klassen (enthalten in dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008) mit DIV=nn als documentclass-Option. Ansonsten ist sicherlich das geometry-package die richtige Wahl.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Ich bin nach einem gröberen Hardwarefehler im Moment nicht auf Gentoo, sondern Ubuntu.

Sollt aber nicht viel Unterschied machen, oder?

Neu installiert, keine vorherige Tex-Installation.

Komischerweise wird in der Datei "german" überhaupt nicht erwähnt.

```
%%% This file was automatically generated by update-language.

%

% Please do not edit it directly. If you want to add or change

% anything here, please have a look at the files in:

%

%    /etc/texmf/language.d/

%

% and invoke update-language.

%

%%%

%%% From file: /etc/texmf/language.d/00tex.cnf

% 00tex.cnf: header of the configuration file for language.dat

%

% In Debian, language.dat is a file that is generated from

% configuration files in /etc/texmf/language.d/.  This file, 00tex.cnf, 

% contains only some comments on how to edit these files.

%

% The text of the comments is Copyright 1998, 1999 by Thomas Esser, it

% is in the Public domain.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

%%  To make it possible for package scripts to parse this file, 

%%  please use only "%! " to comment out hyphenation patterns!

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

% CAUTION: the first language will be the default if no style-file

%          (e.g. german.sty) is used.

% Since version 3.0 of TeX, hyphenation patterns for multiple languages are

% possible. Unless you know what you are doing, please let the american

% english patterns be the first ones. The babel system allows you to

% easily change the active language for your texts. For more information,

% have a look to the documentation in texmf/doc/generic/babel.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

% The hyphenation pattern files are in the directory:

%       texmf/tex/generic/hyphen

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

%%% End of file: /etc/texmf/language.d/00tex.cnf

%%% From file: /etc/texmf/language.d/09texlive-base.cnf

% 09texlive-base.cnf

% You can change/add entries to this file and changes will be preserved

% over upgrades, even if you have removed the main package prior

% (not if you purged it). You should leave the following pseudo comment

% present in the file!

% -_- DebPkgProvidedMaps -_-

% 

% language.us (and the start of language.dat)

% - initial hyphenation patterns.

% Created long ago by Sebastian Rahtz and others.  Public domain.

% 

% language.us is concatenated with the other language.*.dat files

% desired by the user to create language.dat.  This is done at the end

% of install-tl.sh.

% 

% The premade texmf/tex/generic/config/language.dat (where you might be

% reading this) in the distribution is a copy of this concatenation with

% all languages enabled.  It is used when the user asks to run live

% (install option R).

%

% The preferred comment for actual language lines is %!. Do not use %!

% for textual comments like this. This is to be able to separate

% textual comments from commented-out language in such a way that

% automatic parsing by programs is possible, so that 

% we can present the user with `all possible languages'.

% 

% *PLEASE*, keep english as the default (first) here, and let it refer

% to hyphen.tex (not, e.g., ushyph.tex), and do not change the

% hyphen.tex file, or name some other file hyphen.tex.  hyphen.tex must

% remain the original file from Knuth, and it must be \language0.  This

% is one important aspect of ensuring that the original, frozen TeX

% always produces the same line and page breaks.

% 

% The babel system allows you to easily change the active language for

% LaTeX. For more information, see the documentation in

% texmf-dist/doc/generic/babel/.  ConTeXt has its own language support too.

% 

english      hyphen.tex  % do not change!

=usenglish

=USenglish

=american

%

% ushyphmax.tex, on the other hand, includes Gerard Kuiken's additional

% patterns; it is not frozen.

usenglishmax   ushyphmax.tex

%

% FYI, ushyph.tex is Dr. Kuiken's smaller set of patterns; with today's

% large memories, there is no reason to use it, and we don't list it here.

% ushyph1.tex is another (historical) name for hyphen.tex.

% ushyph2.tex is another (historical) name for ushyph.tex.

% --karl

% 

dumylang   dumyhyph.tex    %for testing a new language.

nohyphenation   zerohyph.tex    %a language with no patterns at all.

%%% End of file: /etc/texmf/language.d/09texlive-base.cnf

```

----------

## mv

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Komischerweise wird in der Datei "german" überhaupt nicht erwähnt.

 

An einem Ubuntu-System, an dem ich zu Gast bin, wird das gelistet. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, welche Mechanismen Ubuntu vorsieht, um bei Paketen ggf. die Sprachen zu selektieren, aber vermutlich war das bei Deiner Installation nicht richtig eingestellt; oder Du musst es manuall einstellen: Es gibt sicher ein "language.dat"-Beispiel in irgendeinem anderen Ordner.

Zum Satzspiegel: Auch unabhängig von Koma-Script kannst Du das Typearea-Paket und den zugehörigen Befehl \typearea{...} benutzen. Der kann zwar auch innerhalb eines Dokuments benutzt werden, aber das ist satztechnisch sehr schlecht. Wenn Du tatsächlich verschiedene Formate hast (also z.B. eine besondere Bildseite hast), ist es vermutlich sinnvoller, diese als verschiedene Dokumente zu setzen und erst im Nachhinein zusammenzubringen. Dass beim A4-Format aus setzerischen Gründen die Seite dennoch klein ist, wird mit 

```
texdoc scrguide
```

 (Kapitel: Satzspiegelberechnung) sehr ausführlich erläutert: Das Problem ist, dass eine Zeile nicht viel länger als 60 Zeichen lang sein sollte, weil das Auge sonst den "Halt" verliert, und dass Breite und Höhe ebenfalls in einem bestimmten Verhältnis zueinander stehen sollten. Setzerisch ist es bei A4-Format daher günstiger, zwei- oder dreispaltig (je nach Schriftgröße) zu setzen, was ja nicht umsonst die meisten Zeitschriften so machen; dann hat man diese Probleme nicht, dafür aber Trennungsprobleme wegen der langen deutschen Worte...

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Was meinst du mit im Nachhinein zusammenzubringen?

Wenn ich die Teile in einem Latex-Dokument lade besteht das selbe Problem ... mehrere dvis könnt ich vielleicht zu einem pdf zusammenfügen, keine Ahnung, aber dann passen Inhaltverzeichnis und Seitennummern nicht, oder?

----------

## mv

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Was meinst du mit im Nachhinein zusammenzubringen?

 

Je nach Ausgabeformat: Für reines dvi (macht aber mit pstricks Ärger) gibt es dviselect/dvimerge, für mit dvips erzeugte ps-Files gibt es psselect/psmerge aus app-text/psutils; für reines pdf gibt es die Skripte aus app-text/pdfjam oder die Programme aus app-text/pdftk.

 *Quote:*   

> aber dann passen Inhaltverzeichnis und Seitennummern nicht, oder?

 

In einem zusammenhängenden Text (mit Inhaltsverzeichnis und Seitennummern) das Format zu ändern ist eine typographische Todsünde - ein z.B. großes Bild im Querformat o.ä. gehört einfach nicht in diesen Kontext (Querformat ev. schon, aber dann sollte das mit dem vorherigen Seitenformat passen). Wenn Du so etwas händisch an einer bestimmten Stelle einflicken willst, kannst Du auch händisch dort die Seitennummern erhöhen (sowas wie \addtocounter{page}{2}) oder Leerseiten einfügen (\clearpage\null\clearpage oder \cleardoublepage\null\cleardoublepage).

Wie gesagt: Rein technisch funktioniert das früher erwähnte \typearea{...} auch innerhalb eines Textes, aber sinnvoll ist es nicht, schon gar nicht ohne händische Nachkontrolle bei jedem TeX-Lauf (zumindest vor dem Drucken): Bei den automatischen Umbrüchen kann sich das leicht auf die falsche Seite beziehen...

----------

